# bulk frozen mice



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

hi,
does anyone have a price list for kiezebrink


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kiezebrink* Pricelist January 2008


*Rats:
Rat pups 20p each
Rat Fluffs 30p each
Small Weaners 42p each
Large Weaners 55p each
Small Rats 75p each
Regular Rats £3.75 per kilo
Large Rats £2.85 per kilo
Ex Large Rats £2.65 per kilo
Jumbo Rats £1.20 each

Mice:
Pinks 17p each
Fluffs 21p each
Small Mice 30p each
Reg Mice 35p each
Large Mice 40p each
Jumbo Mice 45p each

Hope this helps Milly.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

thank you


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hi all does anyone have email address for them
cheers jamie


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/72579-frozen-delivery.html


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

jamie-c said:


> hi all does anyone have email address for them
> cheers jamie


yea its [email protected]

orders over £62 you get free delivery other wise its £11.95 which is still really cheep in compasing to icemaiden and a few others


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks guys i did try and find it but couldnt 

cheers jamie:cheers:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

they are really good and cheep thats what ya want


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do they have a website at all?


----------

